# Kaddafi On the Way Out?



## Marauder06 (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44192334/ns/world_news-mideast_n_africa/



> Moammar Gadhafi is making preparations for a departure from Libya with his family for possible exile in Tunisia, U.S. officials have told NBC News, citing intelligence reports.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 18, 2011)

Great, now he'll dig in to save face.
Why can't folks keep their damn mouths shut!


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 18, 2011)

That's if the he even makes it there.


----------



## Headshot (Aug 18, 2011)

Maybe we could misplace a stinger in someones hands that knows his travel arrangements.


----------



## HOLLiS (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't think he will be missed much.    Be a good day for a BBQ and some beers when he sent to afterlife.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah, it'll be a nice day to roast a pig.


----------



## Tunanut (Aug 19, 2011)

The real question is "who will take his place?"


----------



## Headshot (Aug 19, 2011)

Is he dead yet?


----------



## TH15 (Aug 19, 2011)

Tunanut said:


> The real question is "who will take his place?"


The rebels are mostly radical Islamists from what I've read.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Aug 19, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Great, now he'll dig in to save face.
> Why can't folks keep their damn mouths shut!



I do not think he can even save face...it already looks pretty f@cked up as it is!


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 20, 2011)

Remember *this guy*?  If we're too gun shy to drop a JDAM on Kaddafi, maybe we could send one this guy's way instead.

"Compassionate" release my ass.  Where is the compassion for the families of the victims?


----------



## TH15 (Aug 20, 2011)

We could "accidentally" miss with that JDAM. :)

I did not know that Libya produced the 2nd most suicide bombers in Iraq/Afghanistan. Nice to see our tax dollars supporting that.


----------



## Headshot (Aug 20, 2011)

Is he dead yet?


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 21, 2011)

Sounds like Tripoli might be close to falling.


----------



## Servimus (Aug 21, 2011)

http://news.yahoo.com/libyan-rebels-move-close-center-tripoli-210810372.html

Apparently it is. One of Gaddhafi's sons has apparently been captured as well.


----------



## TH15 (Aug 21, 2011)

Maybe its the same son we've "killed" 4 times. ;)


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 21, 2011)

Latest saying they are in the city centre and have 2 of Gaddhafi's sons.  He'll fall in the next 48 hrs but I hope that our air assets stay on watch to provide impromptu CAS if needed.  It's going to be a bloodbath going into that nutjobs compound.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-14608807


----------



## QC (Aug 22, 2011)

He's done. Watching the 7 p.m. news and it won't be long before the inevitable happens. 
It's good to see that they did it on the ground pretty much on their own. (but what do I know). I'll be really interested to see what will emerge and hopefully there'll be a better future there.


----------



## Headshot (Aug 22, 2011)

Is he dead yet?


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 22, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 22, 2011)

Now?


----------



## HOLLiS (Aug 22, 2011)

I hope they catch him alive so he can end up a swinger like Saddam.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 22, 2011)

HOLLiS said:


> I hope they catch him alive so he can end up a swinger like Saddam.



And then drawn and quartered. ;)  Then send the pieces to North Korea, Iran, Syria and China.  But save his head for a pike to warn any one else that didn't get a piece.


----------



## Scotth (Aug 22, 2011)

Well hopefully the administration will be involved enough to try an affect a positive post Gaddafi outcome.  It will never be 100% what we want but we can't just walk away now.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Aug 22, 2011)

Have a go! 

http://www.orzzz.com/games/Slap_Gaddafi/


----------



## Zach07 (Aug 22, 2011)

27104 is my best score so far


----------



## TH15 (Aug 22, 2011)

Scotth said:


> Well hopefully the administration will be involved enough to try an affect a positive post Gaddafi outcome. It will never be 100% what we want but we can't just walk away now.


We should just let the cards fall as they may IMO.


----------



## Headshot (Aug 23, 2011)

Is he dead yet?


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 23, 2011)

If you ask one more time your Mother and I are going to pull this car over and you're going to find him yourself!


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 23, 2011)

Gaddafi's son:  "Not So Fast!"

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4423790...pts-after-gadhafi-sons-surprise-reappearance/



> Fresh fighting erupted in Tripoli on Tuesday hours after Moammar Gadhafi's son turned up free at a hotel housing foreign journalists, dashing Libyan rebel claims he had been captured.



:-|


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 23, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Gaddafi's son: "Not So Fast!"
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4423790...pts-after-gadhafi-sons-surprise-reappearance/
> 
> :-|



Well I don't think Gaddafi's son was to smart, we now know what his convoy "looks" like and what to start targetting.


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 23, 2011)

Waste for us even bothering with him.  I don't think the guy is great, but he was at least a partial reformist.  Replacing him with a sharia led government is not in our best interest.  Meanwhile there is actually shit going on in Syria we should be getting involved with but won't because of who the puppet master is.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yep.  Gaddafi wasn't a friend of ours, but he was scared of us, which is the next best thing.  The next government of Libya could be both unfriendly and unafraid.  Bad news for us.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 23, 2011)

Florida173 said:


> Waste for us even bothering with him. I don't think the guy is great, but he was at least a partial reformist. Replacing him with a sharia led government is not in our best interest. Meanwhile there is actually shit going on in Syria we should be getting involved with but won't because of who the puppet master is.



Why should you be getting involved in that? I'm not having a go, I'm just curious.


----------



## TH15 (Aug 23, 2011)

I know this is a bit dated- but certainly an interesting aspect on the situation.


----------



## QC (Aug 24, 2011)

No point in Syria, let them dook it out.


----------



## Scotth (Aug 24, 2011)

I got a good laugh this morning when I saw the headlines that his son wants to negotiate a cease fire with the rebels and NATO.


----------

